
How Do You Teach Kids the Value of Money? - Elfan
http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2006/11/08/how-do-you-teach-kids-the-value-of-money/
======
JMiao
I think there is a virtue to not having much of it to begin with.

My parents are big believers in saving for rainy days, and we definitely had
some rainy days during my childhood (Dad works in aerospace, go figure). I
think tough times like these really helped me interactively learn about the
value of money. Though I disliked such lessons at the time, I'm learning to
appreciate them now that I'm on my own.

------
dougw
I am a firm believer that our schools should have a heavy financial component
at some point around 9th and 12th grades. The amount of debt that many have
these days in their early 20's is outrageous.

------
amichail
I think you can teach kids the value of money by stressing the importance of
achieving financial independence early in life.

